# Kann mir einer sagen...



## -Keyka- (3. Juli 2002)

Kann mir einer sagen wo/wie ich feuer her bekommen?

// edit : Steck Dir den Finger ins Auge - das brennt auch !


----------



## swampdragon (22. Juli 2002)

Hmmm............ geht es ein wenig präziser .......... sonst würde ich sagen nimm einen Streichholz :-D


----------



## nickname (22. Juli 2002)

...tja, oder im Tabakladen, oder kannst ja auch mal Deinen Chef fragen, die können sowas auch sehr gut  :[   

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## foxx21 (22. Juli 2002)

nun ja sag halt mal was du für ein grafikprogramm verwenden willst!!


----------

